

ISIS burns books dating back to 5000 BC - UniIsland
http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2015/02/02/isis-burns-books-at-mosul-libraries-universities/

======
anovikov
Here's what happens when U.S. has enough of its own oil and no longer needs to
keep all those guys in check...

~~~
dalke
The US hasn't been around for 5,000 years. Or for most of the 1,300 years of
Islam. Yet somehow those artifacts survived without US involvement.

------
thret
Surely there are digital copies of all of these books, right?

~~~
dalke
The article says "While in Mosul, Father Michaeel photographed and digitalized
as many books as he could with help from Father Stewart’s Hill Museum and
Manuscript Library in Minnesota.", so I'm going to assume "no".

